
Covid-19 Antibody Discovered - evaneykelen
https://www.erasmusmagazine.nl/2020/03/13/unieke-vondst-in-erasmus-mc-antilichaam-tegen-corona/
======
evaneykelen
Link to bioRxiv article:
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.987958v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.987958v1)

